# Subwings: A Valid Part of Enneagram Theory?



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

From my understanding, if a person is of a certain type and has an exceedingly strong or an exceedingly weak wing, then according to subwing theory, I guess they take on a certain "flair" of another type. So, if someone was a 5w4 for example, and their 4 wing was rather weak, this doesn't mean that they are actually 5w6, but instead they take on the flair and some traits of a 6w5, making them a 5w4 (sw 6w5). Similarly, if that 5w4 had an exceedingly _strong_ 4 wing, then they would be a 5w4 (sw 4w3). 

Allegedly, these are the attitudes of each of the subwing types as found in a post on Typology Central.


* *





*1w9(sw9w8): If I adhere to my own standards I have the right to point out how things should be. 
1w9(sw2w1): If I am a good example I have the right to point out how things should be. 
1w2(sw9w1): I feel compelled to point out what's wrong around me. 
1w2(sw2w3): I feel compelled to fix what's wrong around me.

2w1(sw1w9): If I am virtuous I am worthy of love.
2w1(sw3w2): If I am needed I am worthy of love.
2w3(sw1w2): If people ask for my help I am worthy of love.
2w3(sw3w4): If people treat me as indispensable I am worthy of love.


3w2(sw2w1): If I achieve a win-win for everyone involved I will be worthy of love.
3w2(sw4w3): If I can shine I will be worthy of love.(maybe fluorish is too general)
3w4(sw2w3): If I am admirable I will be worthy of love.
3w4(sw4w5): If I am distinguished I will be worthy of love.


4w3(sw3w2): One day I'll magically return to show you what you missed in my absence.
4w3(sw5w4): Most people are trite let alone have any ability to see the real me behind whatever image I present to them.
4w5(sw3w4): I take pride in staying true to myself no matter how many simple-minded people see my style as weird.
4w5(sw5w6): Unlike most people I realize the true beauty in meaning transcends what looks good.


5w4(sw4w3): Most so-called iconoclasts aren't real iconoclasts like I am.
5w4(sw6w5): Uncovering an insight that is counter to mainstream thinking makes me feel powerful.
5w6(sw4w5): Delving into the most interesting phenomena in the world makes me feel powerful.
5w6(sw6w7): Sometimes I think my intellectual curiosity just makes me end up chasing my tail.


6w5(sw5w4): I see how things really are underneath the BS...devil's advocate
6w5(sw7w6): I'm never completely sold on what people say...natural skeptic
6w7(sw5w6): I never know enough about things to feel safe...doubting thomas
6w7(sw7w8): I surprise myself with how well I can handle a crisis...trusty sidekick

7w6(sw6w5): As long as I stay one step ahead of my fears I'll be okay.
7w6(sw8w7): Because I'm entertaining people wrongly think I don't have problems.
7w8(sw6w7): I will always be a kid at heart and nothing can change that.
7w8(sw8w9): It's all good...


8w7(sw7w6): I'm always on the lookout for easy street but gotta make sure I don't bite off more than I can chew.
8w7(sw9w8): What I want I get...see how easy that is?
8w9(sw7w8): I don't start stuff so try anything with me and you will regret it.
8w9(sw9w1): Why people even try to mess with me I have no idea.


9w8(sw8w7): I make life easy for myself.
9w8(sw1w9): Hardly anything bothers me.
9w1(sw8w9): If I avoid commitments that aren't worth the trouble I'll remain comfortable.
9w1(sw1w2): If I stay invisible enough to avoid conflict others won't get mad at me.*




But, anyways, what I wanted to ask was, are subwings a valid part of Enneagram theory (and who came up with them anyhow)?

I'm specifically tagging @Swordsman of Mana, @Entropic, and @drmiller100, but anyone else who wants to chip in is free to do so.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

that seems crazy confusing. 

why not keep it simple. I'm an 8. I lean a lot more towards the 7 side than the 9 side. 

When I read 8 descriptions, I find resonance. When I read 7, I find resonance. But when I look at what I do when things turn shitty, I'm an 8, and I'm a lot more comfortable with 5 and 2 than what 7 moves toward.


Another guy is an 8. He reads 7 and goes "eh, sure, some" and he reads 9 and goes "eh, sure some". He's an 8.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Subwings add zero substantial relevance to enneagram theory and are just extremely extroneous. It adds another way for people to identify with a type but it doesn't really provide anything useful in terms of learning and growth, which is what the enneagram is actually about.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

History lesson:
Subwings were created by a closed group of people; they are (were?) from a forum called "Typewatch." They basically added things onto the original Enneagram, whether to suit their own ideals or to try to "complete" the system. Both reasons are a bit questionable, the last particularly because no personality can be totally described by typology.
Their ideas/observations aren't _all _bad, and some can be found here: Typewatch Enneagram

I think of subwings as a "fun addition." They don't add much of any substantial depth, which most people will try to attribute to them. They could help illustrate some points (such as, we show traits of both wings -- which is already known), and maybe lead to some entertaining discussions. But they really don't give anything new or extraordinary that wasn't there already, or has nothing to do with the Enneagram anyway.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I relate to the 6w5(5w4) the most out of subwings and im a 6w7 and pretty sure of that. The 6w7 subtypes are either head/head or head/gut so does that mean if I seem more gut-type-like, id be 6w7(7w8). Im not sure where or how subtypes came to be. I think they over-complicate things tbh. They seem to have more of a behavioural slant. Not sure if they could even be fleshed out or if there would be much point to.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> History lesson:
> Subwings were created by a closed group of people; they are (were?) from a forum called "Typewatch."


Ahh, you answered my question. Thanks *thumbs up*


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, I've always been against subwings. There's no substance, you know? I mean, if a person likes the idea, alright, but I certainly won't be mentioning it when discussing theory with my friends. 

Finding out typewatch was behind it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I've always preferred the practice of specifying a type as much as you possibly can, so I like subwings in that regard. I've never been able to find much information on them, so I'm glad that you posted those descriptions. Still, since subwings are a simply Typewatch-based idea, I don't think there's much reason to consider them as a true part of enneagram theory.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

This doesn't mean anything, but I have been literally called a Doubting Thomas before. XD


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Most of these descriptions seem kinda meh to me.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I like thinking about subwings for fun, but I'll echo others' sentiments:

Unimportant.

As your core type, you are underpinned by exactly BOTH wings, and the more you get in touch with that, the more irrelevant subwings become.

I'd also like to draw the readers' attention to the absurdity of trying to ascertain them with a one-liner. Not a great way to go.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't really see how subwings illuminates self-knowledge, so I would refrain from using them. It is complicating things even more than necessary.


----------

